# Dress code for summer??



## pdaddy (Jun 5, 2017)

I usually try to wear at least jeans and a collared Polo type shirt. But, damn it is hot and humid here. 
Do any guys find wearing shorts is acceptable?


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

I were gym shorts, graphic/band tees, and a cap. I am not uberBlack.
Wear what's comfortable.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Yea the dry-fit tops and nylon golf shorts are comfortable. Sporting good stores or Walmart carry them. Guess u could wear gym shorts if u don't mind you balls hanging out.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Wear what's comfortable for you. After all you are getting paid peanuts.


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

Shorts.and a t-shirt never had a complaint. They don't pay enough to see me in a polo.


----------



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

I definitely wear shorts on hot days, but try to keep a decent looking shirt on. Though I once wore my Ramones t-shirt and got a couple compliments!


----------



## BrunoG (Mar 22, 2017)

If you live in a beach town, shorts with a T shirt and sandals are just fine.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Skorts and sleeveless top.


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

Bikini's for w0men and speedo's for men. It will up your tips, unless your overweight.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Cargo shorts and a polo shirt.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

On weekends when i am not coming from my regular job i wear a t shirt and bball shorts. Dress code is irrelevant for x trips. Bow if it was black or select i would probably do polo shirt and khaki pants with nice shoes.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

At these rates, you get a t-shirt or polo, hat, and shorts unless i have to dress business casual for work.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

pdaddy said:


> I usually try to wear at least jeans and a collared Polo type shirt. But, damn it is hot and humid here.
> Do any guys find wearing shorts is acceptable?


O.O I drive in San Francisco the hottest it gets is 90 once in a blue moon. Usually stays between 50 and 70 degrees even in the summer When it does warm up I just use AC.


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

If it is over 90 then I am wearing shorts. Grooming matters, and I do try to wear a nicer shirt.


----------



## POOLKiller (Oct 5, 2016)

You guys try too hard. I don't even shower. The only thing I do is brush my teeth.

LOL @ Nice Shirt.

Notch Johnson, you look retired so I mean no disrespect to you. Look good for your wife, not these cheap ass riders.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Shorts, jeans, flip flops or shoes, and of course my official Uber driving shirt.


----------



## DamanC (May 16, 2017)

I'm almost always driving in one of my Many Harley Davidson shirts. Sometimes it even leads to conversations about if I ride.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

I've been wearing jeans and a short sleeve casual button down or a dress shirts and slacks if driving after work, but it's been OMG hot here lately so I have opted for comfort and wear polo shirt, shorts, sandals. Also my 2016 World Champions Cubs ball cap.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

pdaddy said:


> I usually try to wear at least jeans and a collared Polo type shirt.


Why wear jeans in the summer? Chinos or khakis are much lighter and far more comfortable.

I wear that and a light polo shirt. Nothing wrong with a nice clean pair of shorts either. Nothing ratty like you'd do yardwork in.


----------



## Hyperloop (Jul 22, 2017)

I've noticed if I wear jeans and a collared/polo shirt I get a bump in ratings. Obviously I can't do a controlled test on this, but that's been my observation.

I only drive early mornings and evenings until an hour after nightfall if that helps. If I was pulling weekends from 9pm-2am I would not even care.


----------



## Imonous (Jun 18, 2017)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> At these rates, you get a t-shirt or polo, hat, and shorts unless i have to dress business casual for work.


At these rates they are lucky I wear clothes at all.


----------

